# My hearfelt thanks



## papa-roe (Nov 2, 2017)

Dhector has been a great help to me over the last couple of weeks as I begin getting my Clausing 6913 ready for action. Lots of advice and more than one heads up on what to watch out for in my Clausing. If he hadn't asked me to photograph my worm gear, I never would have known that it needed some attention. He had machined a bushing and a shim for his 6913 but he graciously sent them to me when he found out that I needed some. My 6913 had been heavily modified on the apron where the lead screw engages the worm gear. Using his bushings and bouncing ideas back and forth, we figured out how to get the worm gear assembly back in shape and ready for another 50 years of service.


----------



## richl (Nov 2, 2017)

It's a wonderful forum, lots of people eagerly go out of there way to help people without ever having met... the only thing we have in common, the love of making cool stuff in metal.


----------



## Z2V (Nov 2, 2017)

That was a very generous of him. It's members like him that make this forum what it is.


----------



## Dhector (Nov 2, 2017)

Sweet!!!! I'm so glad it worked out. There are a lot of people that helped me even know what I owned, that deserve a lot of thanks as well!!!! Just look at my 6913 post and give all those guys kudos!!! I'm so glad it worked out and am happy that what I did actually worked!!!!! I was happy to do it and glad I did. Can't wait to see some pics of projects you make from here on out. Ask anytime and I'll do what I can. I had a blast helping out!


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 3, 2017)

_And that's why we " Pay it Forward " and have in my opinion the best damn site on the planet...Our collective pool of knowledge grows by 10 new members a day and shows no signs of slowing down...Ask for help when you need it and give back when you can...It don't get no better than that...Carry on...**G**_


----------



## Dhector (Nov 3, 2017)

I will be honest, after reading posts on here for months from the knowledge of the members here, I didn't think I'd ever have anything to help anyone out at all. I'm happy I got to help. Would do it again, anytime!!!! Except next week. I'll be gone! After that, anytime!!!


----------



## mikey (Nov 3, 2017)

grumpygator said:


> _And that's why we " Pay it Forward " and have in my opinion the best damn site on the planet...Our collective pool of knowledge grows by 10 new members a day and shows no signs of slowing down...Ask for help when you need it and give back when you can...It don't get no better than that...Carry on...**G**_



+1! 

Dhector, you Da' Man!!! Well, at least one of them. Lots of guys on the forum are quietly helping others every day. That is why so many guys go through withdrawal pains whenever the site goes down for any length of time.


----------

